# Vide Review: AMT Trophy Series, Model T



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't do cars much, but this kit is a nice little goldmine of parts too! Are all the 3 in 1 kits like this?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Great video Model Man, and Yep I have this kit as well in my stock pile and have for a while now as well, ever since it came out infect, and I Was think along the same lines on all the parts and options here with it thinking back watching the show, But it has been a while since I took everything out of the box really, Only Once infect, So I would have to agree with you on this one, Very Nice kit indeed, Full of peritoneal all the way around. 

I will have to go back and have one more quick look I now I guess, IF I CAN FIND IT,...lol.. there over taking me I tell you,....lol..lol, and Thinks for the effort and time spent as well on your presentation my friend, Come back anytime, and not to mention the Great price you can get it for, Cheep really, Hey what was that music in the back ground by the way, ?* King Crimson* perhaps ?, I'm more of a *Yello *fan my self, but it was nice back ground stock for sure.









*Ian Anderson*


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The intro music? That was me on the synth.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, nice review. I have the kit but didn't know about some of the parts in it. Especially the slicks. I see that the AMT Tall T Coupe is coming out soon as well. At one time, maybe 15 years ago, there were hardly any Model Ts in production. Since then I've grabbed several of every release. Only seen one of the Chopped Coupe and brought it home.


----------

